# Kilka problemów z instalacją gentoo

## krzych_ol

Po pierwsze: przy instalacji nie instniało polecenie passwd ... :/

Po drugie: po odpaleniu linuxa wywala:

```
Kernel panic - non syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)
```

Co zrobiłem źle, i jak to naprawić?

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *krzych_ol wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Kernel panic - non syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)
> ```
> ...

 

Z tak bogatego opisu problemu polecam co zrobić:

1. Zapoznać się z forumową szukajką.

2. Poprawnie skonfigurować bootloadera.

----------

## rzabcio

Mam ten sam problem. I sprawa jest dziwna (przynajmniej dla mnie). Używam genkernela i od początku nie było żadnych problemów. DOpiero po jakimś czasie zapragnąłem dodać sobie fbsplasha. Używam vesa-tng na stałe w jajku, włączyłem wspomaganie dla splasha framebuffer (Support for the framebuffer splash) oraz Initial RAM disk (initrd) support. Wygenerowałem sobie splash:

```
# splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 -r 1024x768 emergence
```

Sukcesywnie. Następnie dodałem do GRUBa liniję:

```
initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768
```

Zaznaczam, iż ścieżka jest właściwa oraz, że to na pewno ta linia powoduje błąd, gdyż po jej zakomentowaniu wszystko jest w porządku. Dodam, że /boot jest montowany osobno.

W każdym razie otrzymuję taki sam komunikat. Czy może być to związane z błędnym ustawieniem Default RAM disk size?

----------

## Alpin19

Przyczyną może być również nie wkompilowanie w jądro obsługi fs'a na którym stawiamy system.

----------

## ilny

@krzych_ol

1. to ze nie istnialo passwd to zaden problem, wystarczy sie chrootowac z livecd, i wtedy dac passwd, reboot i zalatwione lub skorzystac z trybu linux single.

2. Jak sam komunikat mowi,  *Quote:*   

> Kernel panic - non syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)

  musisz wkompilowac w jajko obsluge swojego fs (filesystemu) inaczej jezeli masz np. partycje w reiserfs w jajku wkompiluj osbluge do nich/niej LUB poprawnie skonfigurowac bootloadera (jak juz wspomniano) dokladniej chodzi o partycje root a wiecej masz tu KLIK

@rzabcio jezeli masz na oddzielnej partycji /boot to musisz ja podac w menu.lst (grub.conf) nie wystarczy samo /boot/sciezka... przynajmniej u mnie tak bylo (tez mam /boot osobno) zobacz na moj wpis z gruba :

```
 initrd (hd0,3)/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

dlaczego (hd0,3) i jak to ustawic u siebie chyba bedziesz wiedzial   :Wink: 

Podzrawiam ilny

----------

## Alpin19

Co prawda - postawiłem dziesiątki instalacji gentoo, a wiecznie zapominam o wkompilowaniu reiserów w jądro - chyba za każdy razem ;] 

Więc nie przejmuj się i spokojnie to popraw  :Wink: 

----------

## rzabcio

Niestety nie dziala. Zresztą linijkę wyżej mam:

```
initrd /boot/initramfs...
```

 wygenerowane przez genkernela i wszystko jest w porządku, więc moduly do systemu plików raczej mam (tak zresztą opisywalem).

----------

## arsen

Wątek przeniesiony do "Instalacja i sprzęt"

----------

## rzabcio

 *ilny wrote:*   

> jezeli masz na oddzielnej partycji /boot to musisz ja podac w menu.lst (grub.conf) nie wystarczy samo /boot/sciezka... przynajmniej u mnie tak bylo (tez mam /boot osobno) zobacz na moj wpis z gruba :
> 
> ```
> initrd (hd0,3)/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768
> ```
> ...

 

Wystarzy - jeżeli wcześniej ustawisz root'a. Pozwolę sobie rozwinąć...

Wpis w grub.conf wyglada mniej wiecej tak:

```
Gentoo

    root (hd0,0) // /dev/hda1 to /boot

    kernel /boot/... //tutaj opcje też wydają się być prawidlowe

    initrd /boot/initramfs...

    initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768
```

I po restarcie otrzymuję:

```
Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)
```

(Niestety w tej chwili dokladniejszych informacji przytoczyc nie moge.)

Jak juz zaznaczalem po zakomentowaniu ostatniej linii wszystko jest w porzadku.

----------

## ilny

Wkleje ci moj grub.conf ktory dziala bez problemow : 

```

  title Gentoo Linux

  root   (hd0,5) #glowny fs "/" na /dev/hda6 

  kernel (hd0,3)/boot/bzImage #partycja /boot na /dev/hda4 

  initrd (hd0,3)/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 #/partycja /boot na /dev/hda4

```

Zastanawia mnie tylko dlaczego w "root" masz u siebie podana partycje /boot a nie "/", zmien wpis na odpowiadajacy twojej partycji "/"  (zgaduje) nie zaszkodzi sprawdzic, dodam ze ten blad  *Quote:*   

> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)

 

odnosi sie wlasnie do tej partycji (sprawdzone w googlach linki w poprzednim poscie), Pozdrawiam   :Wink: 

----------

